# Power Window issues



## 901racer (May 14, 2011)

Have an 04 GTO and the windows randomly quit working and start working again. Right now the driver window is all the way down and it will not operate.

I have seen several posts about similar problems, but have not found a definitive fix posted. Anyone have an idea where to start?

Thanks for any assistance...


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

it's the window motor 100% sure. and when it does work it works slow until it stops. not enough power to lift all the way up. just had the same thing happen to me on my other two vehicles. 

was able to get them from ebay for cheap, or you cough up the dough and get it from autozone and get a life time waranty on them.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

901racer said:


> Have an 04 GTO and the windows randomly quit working and start working again. Right now the driver window is all the way down and it will not operate.
> 
> I have seen several posts about similar problems, but have not found a definitive fix posted. Anyone have an idea where to start?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance...


Something you may want to do before you go pulling the regulators out of both doors, make sure the tracks are well lubricated with lithium grease. The tracks are alluminum and the dolleys which ride in the tracks are plastic. With the amount of force needed to raise and lower these windows, without lubrication these points will bind very easily. I recently had to do sergery on my drivers side window and these tracks were bone dry. Just FYI


----------



## 901racer (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful advice! I did not think that both would start having problems at the same time ... but will replace these first and lube the tracks.


Thanks again.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Make sure your BCM is checked out to assure its functioning properly and not on its way out.


----------

